# Strawberry Ghost Meringues



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2003)

Strawberry Ghost Meringues - (Low Fat Treat)

Ingredients:
Three large egg whites 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 cup strawberry powder such as Nestle Nesquick
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Semi-sweet chocolate mini chips 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 200-degrees. Lightly grease and flour baking sheets. 

Beat egg whites, salt and cream of tartar in small mixer bowl until soft peaks form. Gradually add flavored powder, sugar and vanilla extract; beat until stiff peaks form and mixture is glossy. Spoon meringue into gallon-size heavy plastic bag, then cut a 1/4-inch wide opening at the tip. 

Pipe meringue onto baking sheets into ghostly shapes about 1/4 to 1/2-inch-thick and two to four-inches wide, and four to six-inches long, spacing 2-inches apart. To make eyes, lightly press mini morsels into meringue. 

Bake for one hour, 15 minutes or until meringues are firm to the touch. Turn oven off. Allow meringues to cool in oven for one hour. Remove from oven. Slide spatula under meringues to release. Store at room temperature in airtight container for up to three days. 

***Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

